# Cognitive functions and hand eye coordination



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Which cognitive function is the best for hand eye coordination?

Me thinks it's people who have Extraverted Sensing as their dominant

Thoughts?


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

Cognitive functions are responsible for how we think, not our skills physically. I don't think that one could link a function to hand eye coordination.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

bobdaduck said:


> Cognitive functions are responsible for how we think, not our skills physically. I don't think that one could link a function to hand eye coordination.


Actually I think it can.

Cognitive functions affect the way we take in information.

And how we take in information affects how we respond.

If your dominant function is extraverted sensing then you are really paying attention to all sensory information in your immediate environment, thus better able to track the minute changes as and when they happen thus affecting response time.

This affects the eye part of hand eye coordination and the hand will naturally respond to information once taken in through the eyes.

If your eye sees a ball coming in earlier then your hand will quicker respond to catch the ball.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

The problem is, then, that we have to take into consideration only "healthy" people since anyone with visual disorder (even such as slight amblyopia) or some neurological disorders (apraxia) would have have lower skills.

However, I do agree that while some types may have an advantage in some areas, skills are mostly personal and not everyone will have the same advantage. Still, people seem keen on considering that NTs are more able to use logic or do maths and sciences so perhaps we can see a predisposition to have some abilities due to the use of some functions.
A predisposition does not necessary mean that the ability will be well developped, it is just more likely to be present.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

You probably see some correlation with Se and hand-eye coordination but that's not set in stone.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

StrixAluco said:


> A predisposition does not necessary mean that the ability will be well developped, it is just more likely to be present.


Yeah and I guess that's what I'm trying to get at.

Imagine another type doing 3hrs practice a day and their hand eye coordination and then imagine someone who's dominant function is (Se) Extraverted Sensing.

Because the predisposition is there, imagine what the final result can be when it's nurtured or developed.

By way of analogy, imagine an INTJ or INTP studying thereotical physics for their entire life and how far they can progress due to innate predisposition.


----------



## Homraigar (Jul 29, 2011)

Going further on the point of predisposition, it's not impossible to imagine that strong Se will drive someone to seek experiences which will require development of skills in coordination. Sports, music performance and such. A correlation forms out of enjoyment leading to prolonged activity/training. But it is only a general correlation.

It's like the 'shy introvert/extrovert' thing... Extroverts would usually seek more social interaction out of desire for human contact, and as a result get more practice in speaking with people and thus are less likely to be shy. Yet it doesn't occur in all cases by any means.


----------



## Freddie Schultz (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm an INTP, and I have a habit of catching everything thrown at me. N ≠ oblivious, my friend...


----------



## dimane (Jun 11, 2011)

introverted=reflexive knowledge


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I'm aux Se, and as a rule have scary-good hand-eye coordination. The 'notice something tipping off the table out of the corner of my eye and snap out a hand to catch it' sort of stuff.

That said, I don't think it's really so much innate as a long-honed skill. I'm sitting on over thirty years of martial arts and baseball experience. Add in a bit less of guitar playin', plenty of animal raisin', so on and so forth. Didn't happen overnight by any means. 

And then THAT said, there are people just innately quicker than others. Doesn't immediately substitute for practice, but it does raise the ceiling on how quickly and to what degree one can improve.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

DoctorYikes said:


> And then THAT said, there are people just innately quicker than others. Doesn't immediately substitute for practice, but it does raise the ceiling on how quickly and to what degree one can improve.


And this is the part I'm interested in. Im not saying someone with Se will have better hand eye coordination then another. But if some people have an innate ability to learn quicker and easier, given the description of Se, it seems it can be linked at least somewhat.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

thor odinson said:


> And this is the part I'm interested in. Im not saying someone with Se will have better hand eye coordination then another. But if some people have an innate ability to learn quicker and easier, given the description of Se, it seems it can be linked at least somewhat.


Maybe, though mindset can have plenty to do with performance. I could definitely see Se types finding that 'In the Zone' place, mentally, more easily. Wu Wei.


----------



## christmaslover (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny thread. I can tell you that my hand-eye cordination is horrible, and I am an ENFP, whith means S is my fourth function. My little sister is an IST, and she is damn good with hand-eye-coordination. None of us has really practised it. So I think it is something in it, but of course it is a lot of other things that matters!


----------

